# Sealing crack in plastic utility sink



## imautoparts (Oct 10, 2012)

I noodled on this, and it would seem your biggest issue will be keeping any kind of seal when the weight of the water flexes the sink.

I'd be tempted to try a repair using 100% silicone caulk - it comes in white, clear and black (and maybe a few other colors). Be sure you thoroughly prepare the surfaces, and I'd recommend using a dremel wire brush bit to rough up the seam edges both top and bottom. Wipe them with rubbing alcohol just prior to applying the silicone so you can be sure no soap residue remains to affect the bond.

Then apply a nice thick bead to the bottom, and a decent but not grossly oversize bead inside the sink. Let it dry per instructions on the tube.

Be sure it is 100% silicone, and you might have a chance. Silicone will flex without tearing, and in my experience will bond to darn near anything. If you can fabricate a brace for the bottom of the sink to prevent flex it would really help, regardless of what you use to seal it.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

JB WELD seems like a good choice for this project.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As cheap as those tubs are, you would be better to just replace it alltogether.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Drill a hole at both ends of the crack,then use epoxy on both sides to seal the crack,the holes are to keep the crack from going any further.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

replacing it is the only real way to fix it.....ben sr


----------



## plg_cp (Oct 20, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. I will compare silicone caulk and JB Weld and try one of them. If that fails then I'll replace the sink.


----------

